# Spinning - Purple, green, yellow, grey on blending board



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

These are my May experiments with my blending board:


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

That is great!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

What fun those blending boards look like! Neat results!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely colours. Very springlike -reminds me of crocuses and bluebells


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

The little hooks on my blending board are the same as my dog brushes ????


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

What a transformation from roving to finished product. I bet you had fun. It was definitely worth the different steps because your earwamer is very attractive.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, all the stages are so beautiful. And the end product, the ear warmers, looks unexpected. How fun to have such discoveries all along the way.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow your rolags are soooo pretty and the spin was wonderful. I love the ear warmers. Just all round good stuff. lol Love to see start to finish.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice.I have been looking at blending boards ,but my budget won't allow it.There is a lady on Etsy that sells the blending board cloth in different sizes.Then you just staple it to a wood cutting board.Some of the blending boards are minimum $250.00 and that is ridiculous.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, my, Spooly. The colors on your blending board and rolags are just so pretty. I love seeing your steps from start to finish. Just very pretty how your finished yarn looks. Your ear warmers are nice.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love the whole process you've shown us!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> Very nice.I have been looking at blending boards ,but my budget won't allow it.There is a lady on Etsy that sells the blending board cloth in different sizes.Then you just staple it to a wood cutting board.Some of the blending boards are minimum $250.00 and that is ridiculous.


I bought the cloth for $45. Dh stapled it to a pc of plywood put a handle on it. The boards I have seen are from $145. To $185. Mine works great to.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

Love the idea of buying the cloth and putting on a board. I do have a drum carder, I'm thinking just put a thin layer and then take it off. I roll my batts off anyway. Have to finish my burgundy first then I can experiment.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Teardrop said:


> Love the idea of buying the cloth and putting on a board. I do have a drum carder, I'm thinking just put a thin layer and then take it off. I roll my batts off anyway. Have to finish my burgundy first then I can experiment.


Yes you can blend on a drum carder. 





Making rolags on drum carder
https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=erNtMPklgJE


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

A truly beautiful blend of colours.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely choice of colors. Great imagination.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Teardrop said:


> Love the idea of buying the cloth and putting on a board. I do have a drum carder, I'm thinking just put a thin layer and then take it off. I roll my batts off anyway. Have to finish my burgundy first then I can experiment.


Fibre or wine???

:sm02:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wine lol


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So beautiful and I just love that you showed us start to finish :sm01: Ear warmers a a great project for small spins.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I would never have guessed such beautiful spring colors would come from emerge from that duller mix on the blending board. I was prepared for a softer pastel blend. It is great to see the whole process from start to finish. You give me faith to believe something I mix might turn out really beautiful.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your encouraging replies.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That's lovely


----------

